# possible source for rubber gasket for wind deflector?



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey Altima owners. Does anybody on here know where to get a replacement
gasket for the bottom of the smoked wind deflector that mounts on the roof
in front of the sunroof opening ? mine is an 01 GXE 


My gasket is intact but rock hard. I can purchase a similar rubber gasket from
McMaster Carr but it would not be the same as OEM. 

So far my search has come up dry. Any help would be awesome. :laugh:


----------

